# Unsere Angela



## Akrueger100 (7 Apr. 2013)

Wir Lieben Dich Trozdem Angie


----------



## Exilsachse1 (7 Apr. 2013)

Nein,nein,nein,ich liebe Sie nicht,ich wünsche Sie zur Hölle !!!:angry:


----------



## comatron (8 Apr. 2013)

Exilsachse1 schrieb:


> ich wünsche Sie zur Hölle !!!:angry:



Die haben dort schon alles verbarrikadiert.


----------



## Punisher (8 Apr. 2013)

meine Liebe hält sich in Grenzen, aber im Vergleich mit Per Steinbrück halte ich sie für das kleinere Übel


----------



## Ludger77 (10 Apr. 2013)

Exilsachse1 schrieb:


> Nein,nein,nein,ich liebe Sie nicht,ich wünsche Sie zur Hölle !!!:angry:



Die werden Sie nicht reinlassen, der Chef da Unten hat Angst um seinen Posten!!!


----------



## wiesel (10 Apr. 2013)

Etwas billige Polemik.


----------



## ILoveBambi (12 Apr. 2013)

Wieso Funstuff?

Das muss in den Thread "Bittere Realität"


----------

